# Help requested on speaker placement



## jsobo (May 21, 2011)

I have a rather unusual layout for my master bedroom and would greatly appreciate some assistance in placing the speakers. My wife is insisting on using either in-wall speakers, in-ceiling speakers or smaller satellites that are wall mounted. We will only be using the speakers to listen to music and I think the main listening area will be in the bed. Any advice on placement would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.

Joe


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS.

If you use in wall or in ceiling make sure they are designed to do so. The satellite speakers may be a better way to go as you are able to move them around if you don't like their placement.

As for speaker placement I would suggest reading here:- http://www.realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome

In wall or small monitors would be your best bet IMO. On walls, usually are compromised in some fashion. Std speakers mounted on wall are not good at all as was previously pointed out. In ceiling - that would be my last choice.

The level of performance will just take some research and a budget to achieve. There are some really good in-walls and small monitors available.

Bryan


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Joe, I would go for in-wall speakers and put them somewhere above the dresser. That seems to me to be the most logical location since that's where most of the listening will be done. And it should be a pretty clean layout if you paint the grilles to match your walls.

I'm not sure if you've settled on equipment yet, but for a budget-conscious setup, I have heard good things about the in-walls from Monoprice.com.


----------

